
Ask HN: What's the silliest thing you need to frequently look up? - peteretep
Noticed today I _still_ don&#x27;t remember what the middle argument for a three-part `for` loop is meant to be, and I look it up every single time. I&#x27;m a strong programmer with almost 30 years of experience, most of which is in languages that have `for` loops.<p>What do you still look up, or what useful mnemonic do you have? I stopped having to lookup argument order for `ln` after someone pointed out it was the same as `cp`.
======
eindiran
I saw the question and immediately though of the argument order of `ln`. I
have to look it up every time I use it. "Is it `target` then `link`, or the
other way?" Remembering that the order is the same as `cp` seems like a
promising trick.

------
Khelavaster
The location of the Windows hosts file.

------
EvanKnowles
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

